# Photo frame widget



## EsotericPunk (Jul 23, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hello everyone. Crawling around the theming forums I have seen a few people use a widget to post pics on their homescreens. These widgets look like a picture is taped onto the homescreen. Can anyone tell me what app can do this? Thanks much!


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Usually its a miui rom their running or they theme the photo widget to have that look. Go to deviant art there are frames that can use. Specific #aaa-android users on deviant art. Great stuff going there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## M4570D0N (Jun 7, 2012)

EsotericPunk said:


> Mod Type:: Application
> 
> Difficulty:: Very Easy
> 
> ...


http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1664894

also check here for the Kaws photo frame mods by kgill7:
http://justreveal.ne...stuffdownloads/


----------

